# Living in Dubai new job in Abu Dhabi problem for family visa



## awqward

Hi, I have started a new job in Abu Dhabi with a private sector company having been previously employed in Dubai. We still live in Dubai and will probably move down there next year when our tenancy contract expires... in the meantime my company started the process to apply for a family visa for my wife for which they submitted my Ejari and a DEWA bill....however it seems that Abu Dhabi has very recently stopped accepting tenancy contracts from other Emirates and will only accept an Abu Dhabi Tawtheeq (equivalent to the Dubai Ejari)... has anyonecrun into this roadblock and does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## rsinner

awqward said:


> Hi, I have started a new job in Abu Dhabi with a private sector company having been previously employed in Dubai. We still live in Dubai and will probably move down there next year when our tenancy contract expires... in the meantime my company started the process to apply for a family visa for my wife for which they submitted my Ejari and a DEWA bill....however it seems that Abu Dhabi has very recently stopped accepting tenancy contracts from other Emirates and will only accept an Abu Dhabi Tawtheeq (equivalent to the Dubai Ejari)... has anyonecrun into this roadblock and does anyone have any suggestions??


Assuming that you/ your employer's PRO has used up all resources (read wasta), and assuming that it is just you and your wife, I know of people in the govt. sector who have rented studios with Tawtheeq, and then sub let it. Not efficient, but gets the job done.


----------



## imac

awqward said:


> ...does anyone have any suggestions??


you need to go in person and request to meet with the section head of the residence permit division, explain the situation to him and get a special "approval"...

take someone who speaks arabic with you... preferably a uae citizen...


----------



## awqward

imac said:


> awqward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go in person and request to meet with the section head of the residence permit division, explain the situation to him and get a special "approval"...
> 
> take someone who speaks arabic with you... preferably a uae citizen...
Click to expand...

Thanks iMac...is this just an idea or is it something you know has worked? It does sound like something worth trying either way....


----------



## imac

awqward said:


> ...is this just an idea or is it something you know has worked? It does sound like something worth trying either way....


works for the most part... i know of people who have been approved to "bypass" all kinds of rules... but these are soft rules... like age limits etc... 

there are certain rules they wont budge on... but the ejari/tawteeq issue should not be one of them...


----------



## awqward

imac said:


> awqward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...is this just an idea or is it something you know has worked? It does sound like something worth trying either way....
> 
> 
> 
> works for the most part... i know of people who have been approved to "bypass" all kinds of rules... but these are soft rules... like age limits etc...
> 
> there are certain rules they wont budge on... but the ejari/tawteeq issue should not be one of them...
Click to expand...

Ok, have arranged to go in person on Sunday....will post the outcome...


----------



## twowheelsgood

Its not exactly 'the rules' as the law is very clear that people can live where they want, but their new MOI system simply doesnt have the drop down option it used to have with Twtheeq or Ejari numbers.

We had a chap in that very same position and he personally went down (stiff upper British lip, shake hands, polite chit chat etc) with the senior officer, along with a native Arabic speaker and all was well. The officer signed it off and some jiggery pokery was done to bypass the system.

We now have a policy that when we have a split Emirate on anything, the requesting person must go down with a male Arabic speaker.


----------



## awqward

twowheelsgood said:


> Its not exactly 'the rules' as the law is very clear that people can live where they want, but their new MOI system simply doesnt have the drop down option it used to have with Twtheeq or Ejari numbers.
> 
> We had a chap in that very same position and he personally went down (stiff upper British lip, shake hands, polite chit chat etc) with the senior officer, along with a native Arabic speaker and all was well. The officer signed it off and some jiggery pokery was done to bypass the system.
> 
> We now have a policy that when we have a split Emirate on anything, the requesting person must go down with a male Arabic speaker.


I went down this morning and successfully used the same technique as your chap, although I was on my own and we Aussies can't quite master the stiff upper lip  at one point there was a suggestion that I submit an "undertaking letter" that I would indeed move to AUH when my Dubai lease expired but in the end they didn't require it...


----------



## twowheelsgood

awqward said:


> ... at one point there was a suggestion that I submit an "undertaking letter" that I would indeed move to AUH when my Dubai lease expired but in the end they didn't require it...


Indeed, they wouldnt want to have a document which could be used against them if it came to light.


----------

